
Pay after delivery of your package? What do you think about what they propose? - merwanito
http://moner.strikingly.com/
======
mtmail
Is that much different than
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cash_on_delivery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cash_on_delivery)
or paying an invoice?

~~~
merwanito
It looks like different because they use virtual money

